# Overclock E6750 to 4.0GHz???



## nishantv2003 (Oct 12, 2007)

Guys, how can i make my e6750 to reach 4GHz???
i made it reach 3.7GHz w/o any problems, but when i set multiplier to 1900 from 1850 and make it 3.8ghz, the windows does not start.
the screen stops and dumping of files or something starts.

guys i just want it to reach 4ghz for 10-20 mins w/o any prob, so i can benchmark it and compare it.
how will i b able to do it??


----------



## assasin (Oct 12, 2007)

this prob cud occur due to a lot of factors:
1>psu doesnt hav enuf juice
2>if ur on stock hsf get some good cooling first
3>try inc vcore if hav already done so then cud be that ur chip cant take any more and oc
4>update bios as there cud be fsb holes

off topic:
do u think its worth it to change my present Viewsonic VA1912wb to HP w1907??


----------



## nishantv2003 (Oct 12, 2007)

thanx for ur tips assasin ill try them..
and
i think ur va1912wb is good but w1907 is better...
if u r thinking of upgrading then u can surely do, but if u want, u can go for 20" or 22" lcd as an upgrade...
its up to u, u want to upgrade 19" to 19" 
or 19" to 22"....


----------

